# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Опросы  >  Лучший браузер или каким браузером пользуетесь?

## egik

сабж...  :Cool:

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## maXmo

вообще, я в процессе переезда с myie2 на maxthon. Слышали про B-Plugin?

----------


## Iceman

Кстати, не myie2, а AVANT Browser теперь.

----------


## drongo



----------


## SDA

Кстати, кто-нибудь скажет что нибудь про Оперу. Пользуюсь им параллельно с лисой и мне кажется что он работает несколько быстрее(всяких примочекв опере тоже хоть отбавляй).Правда минус только в том, что он не бесплатный (торчит рекламный модуль), но при желании это лечится, так , что наверно это и не минус.

----------


## Iceman

Опера - рулеззз, правда некоторые сайты со всякими там АктивХ не работают (Яркий пример - vtb.ru). Тогда - АвантБраузер. Примочками разными не пользуюсь. Хотя связка Авант+Аутпост+ДокторВеб - вполне себе ничего. Гадости пока не наловил.

----------


## egik

Я вместо FireFox нажал на Mozilla можно как-то исправить?  :&#039;(

----------


## Geser

> Я вместо FireFox нажал на Mozilla можно как-то исправить?  :&#039;(


Неа  :Sad: 
А я пользуюсь IE, и у меня никаких вирусов неть   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Geser

Кстати, настроил себе IE через ограниченного пользоватля. Усё работаить  :Smiley:

----------


## Minos

Основной гражданский - Firefox, для специфических целей - Opera, для совместимости с некоторыми сайтами IE, ни куда от него не денешся.

----------


## kps

ИЕ рулит, но только со всеми заплатками  :Wink:

----------


## maXmo

> А я пользуюсь IE, и у меня никаких вирусов неть


и что, не задолбала такая вываливающаяся жёлтая шняга, предлагающая разрешить blocked content?

----------


## Geser

> и что, не задолбала такая вываливающаяся жёлтая шняга, предлагающая разрешить blocked content?


Полосочка вверху? Да не особенно. Темболее я по левым сайтам не жасто шляюсь  :Smiley:

----------


## SDA

Занимаемая оперативка:
опера- 14368 КВ,
ЛИСА - 22104КВ
Ослик 20448 КВ
С учетом что в лисе прикручено много плагинов и данный момент на ней работаю.

----------

Про Opera.
Объем занимаемой оперативки сильно зависит от того, что вы в данный момент просматриваете. У меня этот объем бывает и за 150Mb переваливает.

Про другие браузеры сложно что-то говорить - FireFox не пользуюсь, а IE непонятно как мерять, ибо у него по процессу на запуск получается (у меня).

----------


## egik

http://www.mozilla.org/products/firefox/all.htm

Firefox 1.0.2 — это профилактический апдейт, который фиксит баг, подвергающий пользователей опасности переполнения буфера при обработке GIF изображений. Мы не знаем эксплоитов, использующих этот баг, но Mozilla Foundation очень серьезно относится к безопасности во всех своих проектах, и мы счастливы, что можем осуществлять такое быстрое реагирование на подобные проблемы.

Мы хорошо поработали над созданием репутации команды, которая производит безопасные продукты. Эта репутация была заработана не миллионами долларов PR-акций с громкими фразами. Она была заработана тем, что мы привлекли прекрасные таланты со всего мира, которые постоянно исследуют наш открытый код и тестируют наши продукты, помогая нам найти и устранить программные уязвимости до того, как для них будут написаны эксплоиты.

Это одна из областей, где проприетатное программное обеспечение проигрывает по времени реагирования на уязвимости. Нахождение и устранение возможности переполнения буфера в обработке GIF является превосходным примером. Так как эксперты безопасности имеют прямой доступ к коду при его разработке и имеют прямые связи с процессом разработки и тестирования, информация о нахождении такого рода проблем поступают к нам напрямую.

----------


## SDA

Я буду дожидаться русской сборки.

----------


## egik

дэк русская там и лежит.

кстати кто подскажет как установочный IE6 собрать в один, а то лежит распатрошенный некрасиво  ;D

----------


## SDA

egik спасибо.Установил.

----------


## maXmo

> кстати кто подскажет как установочный IE6 собрать в один, а то лежит распатрошенный некрасиво  ;D


тебе архиватор нужен?

----------


## egik

даже не знаю, дело в том что у Win2k SP4 узночально стоит IE5, при установке он через апдейт закачивает около 12 метров всякой всячины в одну папку, при переустановке, я из этой папки и ставлю Ослика, вот и задумался как сделать один единственный setup.
А то SP5 мелкомягкие обещают сделать летом, и то как сборник накопленныз обновлений   :Sad:  а там глядиш еще растянеться на неизвестное время млин  ;D

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## maXmo

Для него же есть кумулятивный апдейт. Его и ставь в единственном количестве.

----------


## abram4

Maxthon. Функциональность IE , ActveX лехххко вкл-выкл без всяких желтых шняг, куча доп. вдобств. На десятке открытых вкладок при прочих равных сожрал ровно столько же памяти, как и Opera 8 beta 3 22,8 МБ.

----------


## egik

> Для него же есть кумулятивный апдейт. Его и ставь в единственном количестве.


он весит 480кБ и служит для закачки остального пакета с виньдоувапдейт, не катит

----------


## Kirill

На мой взгляд самый удобный браузер - firefox. Удивляюсь, что кто-то ещё на IE (сознательно притом!) сидит.

----------


## Minos

> На мой взгляд самый удобный браузер - firefox. Удивляюсь, что кто-то ещё на IE (сознательно притом!) сидит.


Если надо работать с ActiveX, то альтернативы основанных на IE браузеров нет. Во многих intranet сетях к сожалению данная технология используется.

----------


## pig

> даже не знаю, дело в том что у Win2k SP4 узночально стоит IE5, при установке он через апдейт закачивает около 12 метров всякой всячины в одну папку, при переустановке, я из этой папки и ставлю Ослика, вот и задумался как сделать один единственный setup.


К сведению: полный установочный комплект IE 6 SP1 содержит 83 файла и весит 75 мегабайт. Не считая последующих хотфиксов.

----------


## egik

> К сведению: полный установочный комплект IE 6 SP1 содержит 83 файла и весит 75 мегабайт. Не считая последующих хотфиксов.


может перейдем к конструктиву или будем демонстрировать свои познания, зачем нужен весь пакет, когда рускоязычный дистрибутив ослика весит 11 мБ и содержит 16 фалов, включая установочный весом 482кБ, туда же входят обновления и к аутглюку, накопительные и просто латки в счет не диут.
Как из них сделать один сетап вот в чем вопрос ???

----------


## pig

Я про русскоязычный и говорил. Просто для разных систем + поддержка азиатских языков.
Когда мне надо было сделать один setup.exe, я пользовал WinRAR - он это умеет. Только не в отношении IE - он лежит себе отдельным каталогом и занимает не намного меньше, чем одним файлом.

----------


## egik

> Я про русскоязычный и говорил. Просто для разных систем + поддержка азиатских языков.
> Когда мне надо было сделать один setup.exe, я пользовал WinRAR - он это умеет. Только не в отношении IE - он лежит себе отдельным каталогом и занимает не намного меньше, чем одним файлом.


про winrar понял, спасибо, попробую.
У меня эта папка весит 11 мегов, вот ее и хочу преобразовать, неохота при переустановке системы всевремя в сети висет и качать апдейт   :Wink:

----------


## maXmo

> На мой взгляд самый удобный браузер - firefox.


На него же смотреть стыдно ;D

----------


## SDA

Стыдно смотреть это не ответ. Если оцениваем браузеры. то хотя бы привести недостатки.

----------


## egik

Народ просьба быть терпимее и вежливее друг к другу, а свое мнение надо действительно обосновывать. Учитесь конструктиву !   :Cool:

----------


## HATTIFNATTOR

NetCaptor.

----------


## Kirill

> На него же смотреть стыдно ;D


Почему? :o
Он у всех по-разному выглядит. У кого какие темы, какие расширения...

----------


## SDA

Наравне  firefox пользуюсь оперой 7.54
Ждем финального релиза Opera 8 — быстрейшего браузера на Земле...
Cравнение скорости браузеров
http://msk.nestor.minsk.by/kg/2005/08/kg50819.html

----------


## Geser

Под Windows Internet Explorer для большинства задач столь же быстр (или быстрее), как Mozilla и Firefox  :Smiley:

----------


## SDA

В разделе софт я выложил ссылку на бесплатную утилиту  FireTune, которая убыстряет Firefox.Поставил. лиса стала работать еще быстрее, правда с IE на скорость не тестировал.

----------


## egik

> В разделе софт я выложил ссылку на бесплатную утилиту  FireTune, которая убыстряет Firefox.Поставил. лиса стала работать еще быстрее, правда с IE на скорость не тестировал.


сами пользоватли ФФ говорят, что это все до лампочки   :Wink: 
http://forum.mozilla.ru/index.php

----------


## SDA

У кого как, у меня стал побыстрее. Тут еще надо учитывать многие факторы (тип подключения, ОС, железо), но я опять повторяюсь, что параллельно пользуюсь оперой-быстрота + безопасность одни из важнейших составляющих оперы.

----------


## maXmo

> Почему? :o
> Он у всех по-разному выглядит. У кого какие темы, какие расширения...


вот именно, что у кого какие темы  :Wink:  просто в моём случае ему изрядно не повезло: тема много берёт из текущей установленной темы винды, а у меня стоит StyleXP с темой PlexXP и в ней стиль ФФ (мой любимый - Qute) выглядит... кхм... скажем так, немного неэстетично.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Perun

Opera 8  - очень хороший браузер.

----------


## egik

Мне кажется целесообразней было бы все-таки обосновывать свое мнение, а тов какой-то базар превращается общение.!

----------


## sergey_gum

Я настолько привык к Опере, что IE мне уже кажется дикостью!!

----------


## rayoflight

Уже давно Maxthon.У него очень удобные фишки (для меня лично):Super Drag&Drop,быстрый поиск и т.п.Из надстроек довольно неплох Avant!И он постабильнее Maxthon-а будет,который в последних версиях частенько глючит.

----------


## Novosib

http://zdnet.ru/?ID=494666

Любопытная статья на русском языке. О том, существует ли полностью безопасный браузер.

----------


## drongo

На данный момент Netscape 8 , потому -что это первый браузер у которого я нашёл удобный контроль безопасности (скрипты и куки ) к каждой странице .

----------


## Geser

Для обеспечения безопасности достаточно использовать IE запущенный через DropMyRights. Ни реестр не изменить у него доступа не будет ни доступа к системным директориям. При желании в дополнение запрещается запуск программ во временных директориях. И всё, никакие експлоиты ничего сделать будут не способны.

----------


## drongo

> Для обеспечения безопасности достаточно использовать IE запущенный через DropMyRights. Ни реестр не изменить у него доступа не будет ни доступа к системным директориям. При желании в дополнение запрещается запуск программ во временных директориях. И всё, никакие експлоиты ничего сделать будут не способны.


Ну не удобный он для меня   :Smiley: 
К тому же , как ты запретишь плохим дядькам/программам запускать експлорер не через "DropMy rights" ?

Например :допустим ты зашёл через  "DropMy Rights" на заражённую страницу . Всё хорошо , пока не запустился скрипт ( при на жатии на ссылку или по другой причине , не так важно )- который в свою очередь запускает обычный експлорер на твоём компьютере ( путь к експлореру на твоём компе- не большой секрет ... )и тут начинаеться веселуха  ;D Ведь обычный експлорер не ограничен   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Geser

> Ну не удобный он для меня  
> К тому же , как ты запретишь плохим дядькам/программам запускать експлорер не через "DropMy rights" ?
> 
> Например :допустим ты зашёл через  "DropMy Rights" на заражённую страницу . Всё хорошо , пока не запустился скрипт ( при на жатии на ссылку или по другой причине , не так важно )- который в свою очередь запускает обычный експлорер на твоём компьютере ( путь к експлореру на твоём компе- не большой секрет ... )и тут начинаеться веселуха  ;D Ведь обычный експлорер не ограничен


Порождаемый процесс всегда имеет те же права что и его родитель. Скрипт запущенный експлорером с ограниченными правами будет иметь те же ограниченные права, и все процессы которые он запустит, и процессы которые запустят процессы которые он запустит и т.д.  :Wink:  То же касаится и нажатия на ссылку. Експлорер в котором она откроется будет иметь те же права что и оригинальный.

----------


## drongo

> Порождаемый процесс всегда имеет те же права что и его родитель. Скрипт запущенный експлорером с ограниченными правами будет иметь те же ограниченные права, и все процессы которые он запустит, и процессы которые запустят процессы которые он запустит и т.д.  То же касаится и нажатия на ссылку. Експлорер в котором она откроется будет иметь те же права что и оригинальный.



Даже если это  так , как насчёт других программ , которые запускают браузер по своим нуждам ? Например почтовая программа .Откуда она знает , через что експлорер запускать  :o
"Не исповедимы дырки експлорера "  ;D

----------


## Geser

> Даже если это  так , как насчёт других программ , которые запускают браузер по своим нуждам ? Например почтовая программа .Откуда она знает , через что експлорер запускать  :o
> "Не исповедимы дырки експлорера "  ;D


1. Кликать по ссылкам в письмах вообще вредно. Темболее всяким подозрительным.
2. Почтовую программу можно тоже запускать через DropMyRights (как и всякие месенжеры).

----------


## Geser

В принципе, людям которые не имеют возможности или желания регулярно обновлять операционку, а так же потратить некоторое время на правильную настройку и правильный подбор софта для защиты, действительно лучше советовать альтернативный браузер. Только им не особо поможет  :Smiley: 
А у меня уже много лет IE, и никаких проблем с ним никогда не было.

----------


## Ghost

> В принципе, людям которые не имеют возможности или желания регулярно обновлять операционку, а так же потратить некоторое время на правильную настройку и правильный подбор софта для защиты, действительно лучше советовать альтернативный браузер. Только им не особо поможет 
> А у меня уже много лет IE, и никаких проблем с ним никогда не было.


Достаточно неделю-другую поработать с ЛЮБЫМ альтернативным браузером,чтобы потом сказать себе:"Да как же я раньше жил!!!".И потом просто почти забыть кнопку "Е")))

----------


## Geser

> Достаточно неделю-другую поработать с ЛЮБЫМ альтернативным браузером,чтобы потом сказать себе:"Да как же я раньше жил!!!".И потом просто почти забыть кнопку "Е")))


Поставил ФФ и пошел на http://www.mp3search.ru качать песенки. Сразу обнаружился глюк с анимацией кнопок. Нафиг надо?

----------


## SDA

Geser, а у тебя Лиса наверное голая (без всяких расширений), поставь расширение flashgot http://www.extensionsmirror.nl/extfi...ot_0.5.9.7.xpi , настрой его с любым менеджером загрузок и качай, опять глючит, поставь fireFTP. Вообще ФФ чем и хорош, что есть масса расширений на любой вкус, непонравилось, глючит, удалил без проблем, поставил другое.

----------


## Ghost

Ещё раз повторю: Неделю или две.
В своё время сам ставил и сносил несколько раз))).
А если говорить про FF, то безусловно нужно посмотреть расширения.
Если про Оперу, то тоже в настройках покопаться.
Ну и т.д.

----------


## Geser

> Ещё раз повторю: Неделю или две.
> В своё время сам ставил и сносил несколько раз))).
> А если говорить про FF, то безусловно нужно посмотреть расширения.
> Если про Оперу, то тоже в настройках покопаться.
> Ну и т.д.


Не понимаю зачем мне нужны глюки на многих сайтах. Чем это компенсируется?

----------


## Ghost

> Не понимаю зачем мне нужны глюки на многих сайтах. Чем это компенсируется?


В-первых, не многих, во-вторых есть расширение "IEview".
Просто не нужно принимать близко к сердцу то, что порой пишут в разных местах, а лучше попробовать самому.

----------


## Geser

> В-первых, не многих, во-вторых есть расширение "IEview".
> Просто не нужно принимать близко к сердцу то, что порой пишут в разных местах, а лучше попробывать самому.


Попробовал, на первом же сайте получил глюк. И что? Какие преемущества должны быть что бы терпеть море глюков?

----------


## Ghost

> Попробовал, на первом же сайте получил глюк. И что? Какие преемущества должны быть что бы терпеть море глюков?


Глюки есть и их достаточно много. Ну нет в жизни совершенства))).
По поводу преимуществ скажу третий раз: неделя-две.  Можно форум почитать  http://forum.mozilla.ru/
Ну и непредвзятое, спокойное отношение))).
Ни разу и нигде я  не встречал тему FF vs IE или IE vs Opera))).
P.S. Пишу в Опере.))), а mp3search действительно глючит. ну фиг с ним.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Geser

Хотел перенести в ФФ временные файлы на рамдиск. Нет такой возможности.
Короче, 8 лет пользуюсь ИЕ, меня лично вполне устраивает. 
Вот поставил на свою голову Mozilla Thunderbird пол года назад. До сих пор жалею. Единственное что удерживает от возвражения на Аутлюк это читалка RSS. А так глюкало.

----------


## Ghost

> Хотел перенести в ФФ временные файлы на рамдиск. Нет такой возможности.
> Короче, 8 лет пользуюсь ИЕ, меня лично вполне устраивает. 
> Вот поставил на свою голову Mozilla Thunderbird пол года назад. До сих пор жалею. Единственное что удерживает от возвражения на Аутлюк это читалка RSS. А так глюкало.


Да нет проблем.
Чем меньше людей пользуется, тем меньше дырок находится))).
А вообще говоря, грустно, когда люди сами себя ограничивают(((.
Глюков в Thunderbirde особых не заметил, а RSS в нём весьма убогий.

----------


## Ghost

P.S.
Как я понимаю, это сайт о компютерной безопасности.
Уважаемый,Geser, в силу взятой на себя ответственности Вы не должны поддерживать продукт,который просто небезопасен, даже если он нравится Вам.
Sorry.

----------


## Geser

> P.S.
> Как я понимаю, это сайт о компютерной безопасности.
> Уважаемый,Geser, в силу взятой на себя ответственности Вы не должны поддерживать продукт,который просто небезопасен, даже если он нравится Вам.
> Sorry.


Все продукты не безопасны. Даже в исключительно текстовом браузере Lynx были найдены уязвимости.
Я уже написал выше. Кто не хочет вовремя скачивать обновления и и правильно настраивать защиту тому лучше пользоваться альтернативными браузерами. Но это его вряд ли спасёт  :Smiley:

----------


## Ghost

Однозначно.
Но что то безопаснее, что то меньше.
Просто в силу меньшего интереса со стороны некоторых структур))).

----------


## Fresh

Opera безусловно наиболее технически продвинутый браузер.Проблемы с отображением некоторых сайтов ИСКЛЮЧИТЕЛЬНО по 2-м причинам:
1.Лени веб-дизайнеров затачивать сайт под разные браузеры;
2.Сознательный саботаж,работа на M$.Как доказательства крупные американские компании подыгрывают M$ ,не допуская зарубежных конкурентов.
 Справедливость все равно победит!  :Cheesy:

----------


## Granat

Firefox уже давно,  с 0.3 начинал...и как пользователи IE обходятся без табов?

----------


## pig

А в панели задач - чем не табы?

----------


## Granat

> А в панели задач - чем не табы?


Это уже несколько другая тема, удобств намного меньше. В панели задач - это много окон, гораздо удобней работать с *одним окном*, но в котором много закладок. Опять же как в IE открыть группу ссылок? Слышал, что в IE 7 планируется механизм аналогичный табам, не от хорошей ведь жизни мелкомягкие до этого дошли, видимо есть на этот счет мнение пользователей. А уж как в видовсе мне не хватает переключения между рабочими столами, но "это уже совсем другая тема" (с) Клинское.   :Smiley:

----------


## Pechkin

По удобству использования FF и Опера где-то рядом, если прикрутить к FF нужные плагины. По скорости не совсем корректно сравнивать, IMHO. тут забыли упомянуть, что Опера, по возможности, берет файлы из кэша при повторной загрузке страницы, даже если не включен режим Offline, вроде пока больше никто этого не умеет.
у каждого браузера свои недостатки, не получается только одним пользоваться. но основной - все-таки Опера. тем более, надеюсь, здесь уже все в курсе, что с версии 8.5 (билд 7700) он бесплатный?

----------


## nEtVIL

Опера - стабильность и по статистике в опере находят на много меньше дыр чем в ИЕ и Firefox.

----------


## maXmo

Пересел с Макстона на MyIE2  :Sad:

----------


## WaterFish

В разделе "Помогите" может быть было бы  неплохо создать подраздел:"Почему не нужно пользоваться Internet Explorer".
По-моему, необходимая тема в контексте форума.
P.S. Я не думаю, что нужно обсуждать тему опасности любого браузера, мне просто кажется, что на сегодняшний день существует такой порядок вещей, что IE и его надстройки намного менее безопасны, чем другие браузеры, и вообщем то опыт данного форума это подтверждает-вот пример частного случая:
http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php...E1%F3%E4%E5%F2

----------


## RiC

> вот пример частного случая:
> http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php...E1%F3%E4%E5%F2


Не совсем удачный пример, страничка там рассчитана не только на IE  :Sad:

----------


## WaterFish

> Не совсем удачный пример, страничка там рассчитана не только на IE


Ну значит я попал :Smiley: 

Честно говоря, последствий не наблюдал.
Могу в понедельник логи показать.

----------


## Geser

> В разделе "Помогите" может быть было бы  неплохо создать подраздел:"Почему не нужно пользоваться Internet Explorer".


Обсуждалось не раз. При правильном подходе ИЕ достаточно безопасен. Другое дело что для "чайника" лучше использовать что-то другое. Но это тоже не однозначно

----------


## WaterFish

> Обсуждалось не раз. При правильном подходе ИЕ достаточно безопасен. Другое дело что для "чайника" лучше использовать что-то другое. Но это тоже не однозначно


Ребят, а вы знаете, что такое правильный подход? Я почему-то не сомневаюсь, что знаете, в силу вашего опыта , но и он не избавляет от неприятностей. :Smiley: 
Но человек, который недавно сел за компьютер,не знает совершенно ничего, и вообщем-то не хочет и НЕ  ДОЛЖЕН знать.
Вспомните себя в момент, когда увидели первую страницу в интернете - это наверняка был культурный шок.(Я не могу говорить за людей, которые в этой сфере крутятся с самого начала, поскольку сам есть практически новоприбывший - всё относительно).
Фраза:"Но это тоже не однозначно" безусловно хороша, но не отражает сути проблемы.
Мне как то привезли фразу по поводу дорожного движения:"Мы не стоим в пробке, мы сами есть пробка".
Так что нужны не правильные подходы, а правильные решения хотя бы на данный момент.

----------


## maXmo

Кстати, попробовал ФФ 1.0.7. Хммм... когда у меня стояла версия 0.9 с копейками, на ней можно было абсолютно спокойно лазить по крякосайтам и не бояться чего-нить подхватить. Теперь же они стали совместимы с лисью и понеслись попапы и полились вири. Адблок совершенно не справляется. Никто не знает ему альтернативы?

----------


## Dime3us

Опера и только она.Скорость,удобство,мощный блокиратор баннеров/попапов,и всякой гадости меньше липнет.Да и начиная с версии 8.5 количество глюков сильно снизилось.К тому же она стала бесплатной (хотя не думаю что это для кого-то важно  :Wink:  )

----------


## gines

Раньше пользовался IE, но когда он у меня жутко заглючил, временно перешёл на Оперу, и так и остался на ней, потому что сёрфинг стал более удобным и быстрым.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Король обезьян

Opera 9.0 

Download:
http://snapshot.opera.com/windows/o90p1_8031.exe

----------


## RiC

> Opera 9.0


Technical Build, даже не Beta, а просто промежуточная сборка, но работает неплохо, в Soft News была месяца 2 назад.

----------


## Король обезьян

RiC, обратил внимание, этот билд Оперы упакован ASPack'ом.




> Technical Build, даже не Beta, а просто промежуточная сборка, но работает неплохо, в Soft News была месяца 2 назад.

----------


## Xen

Ситуация с FireFox похожа на истерию  :Wink:  однако он становится юзабельным только при установке этак с десяток плагинов. Опера рулит!

(холивары приветствуются  :Wink: )

----------


## orvman

Пользуюсь IE еще со времен IE4. Проблем никогда нет и не было. 
Сейчас у юзеров в локалке у почти у всех IE, правда ограничения стоят на сайты. Проблем нет. На работе сам юзаю IE + Mozilla Firefox. Дома только IE (даже XPSP1, без SP2 и фиксов)... По кряко и порно сайтам не хожу... Хочу сразу сказать насчет Firefox - те, кто говорит, что бегает шустренько - неправы. Кто пробовал коннектиться на узком канале и с медленными DNS - частенько видят глюки. А вот IE - ему все по барабану. Это как древний мобильник Siemens. Есть хоть какая-то связь, хоть чуть-чуть - берет всё, на то он и деревянный, а вот всякие навороченные Нокии - "абонент недоступен".
Юзаю IE и доволен.

----------


## maXmo

> Ситуация с FireFox похожа на истерию  однако он становится юзабельным только при установке этак с десяток плагинов.


ага, малейшее телодвижение версии - и все твои плагины встают попой к Аллаху. Оперу буду заценивать лишь к девятой версии, к которой они в кои-то веки xslt прикрутят.

----------


## WaterFish

Я серфингом занимаюсь в Инете 9-12 часов в день, кроме субботы и воскресенья, причём далеко не первый год. Так что для меня браузер - почти профессиональный вопрос.
IE - не удобен, не настраиваем, отображает все сайты правильно (т.е. как их создали), не безопасен по сравнению с альтернативой. Да забыл,  для меня важна кнопка - "вперёд-назад", она у него тормозит, т.е.просто напрягает и потребляет лишний трафик.
Maxton (бывший MyIE) - настраиваем, удобен, отображает все сайты правильно, не тормозит, иногда вылетает, не безопасен, так же как и родитель, кнопка "вперёд-назад", как у папы.При работе со вкладками памяти кушает меньше, чем IE
Firefox - в базовой комлектации относительно безопасен, не удобен, но почти бесконечно настраивается расширениями и соответственно становится удобным,, похож на IE, (наверно это специально планировалось),некоторые сайты написаны не для него (их немного), "назад-вперёд" - тормозит даже в версии 1.5. C расширениями, да и без них жрёт память, периодически вылетает.
Opera 8 - удобна для меня даже по умолчанию, хотя это последний браузер, который я осваивал, :Smiley:  В настройке, пожалуй сложней Firefoxa, но при этом не нужно лазить по разным форумам и сайтам, чтобы искать расширения, поскольку многое делается в интерфейсе.
Не все сайты отображаются, так как их создали (их тоже немного).
Безопасность выше, чем у Firefoxa. "Вперёд-назад" - мгновенно.
Память ест, как MyIE. Экономия в трафике и скорость видна невооружённым взлядом. За 4 месяца пользования ни разу не вылетала.
Ну вообщем, мой выбор - Opera и иногда MyIE.

----------


## abram4

> Да забыл,  для меня важна кнопка - "вперёд-назад", она у него тормозит, т.е.просто напрягает и потребляет лишний трафик.


Это проблема бажного кэша IE. Особенно если его размер стоит по умолчанию, то он гребет сколько-то процентов диска. При больших дисках кэш может быть просто громадным, несколько сот МБ. Выставь его вручную мегабайт на 32-64, будет чуток быстрее. Это конечно не устраняет бага с кэшированием, баг правится прогой СacheSentry http://www.enigmaticsoftware.com/cachesentry/ . Она у меня в автозагрузке висит и кнопки "вперёд-назад" и в IE и ест-но в Макстоне работают достаточно быстро. 
Хотя, как ни верти, механизм кэша в Opera реализован гораздо лучше, я бы даже сказал, идеально. Если бы не ее капризы с ActiveX сайтами, может быть чаще юзал. А Файрфокс (как уже отметили) после обновления на 1.5 половину плагинов отключил, а я к некоторым успел привыкнуть  :Sad:  
Вот так и остаюсь на Макстоне.

----------


## Xen

Замечу, что в MyIE выдается немного меньше секьюрити варнингов по сравнению с родителем. С другой стороны, на него не ставятся левые BHO =)

----------


## abram4

Xen, а ты еще на MyIE сидишь? Он же ж давным до Maxthon подрос  :Smiley:  
А секьюрность у него не хуже чем у других, если ActiveX выключить (а потом включать в 2 клика только на чистых сайтах) и AdHunter-ов напрячь, ИМХО.

----------


## anton_dr

Стоит макстон, выключено все, кроме картинок и скриптов, плюс ад-охотник работает - все отлично. И кстати, не замечал глюков с вперед-назад. Хотя, может быть, и не знаю, как они должны работать.

----------


## WaterFish

Любопытный, но местами со смещёнными акцентами (нужно учитывать автора :Smiley: ) обзор браузеров

----------


## Dime3us

> Любопытный, но местами со смещёнными акцентами (нужно учитывать автора) обзор браузеров


Интересный обзор,особенно позабавило описание Internet Explorer в плане безопасности.

Кстати согласно приведенной там таблице параметров браузеров у меня похоже какой то глюк с оперой-при всего 4 открытых вкладках она ухитряется отьедать около 100 мб оперативы.

----------


## SDA

Подсел на SeaMonkey:За основу SeaMonkey взята Mozilla Suite, как проверенный годами продукт, обладающий колоссальной стабильностью и выверенным кодом. К этой основе было добавлено множество функций, ставших привычными для пользователей Mozilla Firefox и Mozilla Thunderbird. В состав Mozilla Suite и SeaMonkey входит несколько компонентов.
Работает гораздо шустрее чем ФФ и памяти меньше грузит.

----------


## maXmo

Кстати, уже довольно долго сижу на фоксине лишь с двумя плугами - DOM inspector и AdBlock. От остальных отвык. Даж без скина.

----------


## ed13

Довольно давно (с 6-ой версии) пользую Оперу... Хочу заметить, что 9-я версия весьма порадовала и позволила полностью отказаться от ослика... Практически везде работает без багов (даже на сайте мелкомягких), о функциональности и говорить нечего, давно забыл, как выглядят баннеры, никаких дополнительных баннерорезок не использую, все делается исключительно средствами самой оперы... По скорости намного быстрее ослика (может быть и субъективно)... Если потратить чуть-чуть времени на то, чтобы разобраться с настройками - практически идеальный браузер... По крайнем мере - для меня...

----------


## ISO

Проголосовал за Оперу, удобна и бесплатна теперь!!!

----------


## UFANych

Mozilla/SeaMonkey. FireFox показался неудобным в плане разрешения/запрещения куков-картинок с сайтов, хотя DHTML он отображает частенько лучше. А рекламу режу на проксе. Хотя и AdBlock есть. Ещё flashgot есть.

----------


## maXmo

А чего это опера не умеет самостоятельно обновляться?

----------


## Iceman

А зачем? ;-)). Как правило, релизы более стабильны, чем конкуренты... А бетки идут отдельно.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## maXmo

тем не менее не успела выйти, а уже два обновления и их надо качать и ставить ручками.

----------


## Iceman

Ну, это не ФФ, который только успевай качать :-))...

----------


## maXmo

А он и сам умеет  :Smiley: )

----------


## ScratchyClaws

SeaMonkey ну очень нра!
жаль её в вариантах нету

----------


## WaterFish

> SeaMonkey ну очень нра!
> жаль её в вариантах нету


Я думаю, можете смело голосовать за Мозилу, поскольку симанки и мозила Suite - одного поля ягоды :Smiley:

----------


## ScratchyClaws

> Я думаю, можете смело голосовать за Мозилу, поскольку симанки и мозила Suite - одного поля ягоды


Так вроде и ФайерФокс с того же поля)))

----------


## WaterFish

> Так вроде и ФайерФокс с того же поля)))


FF - браузер на движке Gekko, Mozilla Suite и SeaMonkey - комбайны на том же движке,(Opera - тоже комбайн) с интегрированными браузером, почтовиком  и  другими прибабахами.
SeaMonkey - это тот же Mozilla Suite, выделившейся из проекта по каким-то юридическим причинам (по-моему, так).
Продробности не выяснял.

----------


## pig

Сейчас по юридическим же причинам от FireFox ответвился IceWeasel.

----------


## WaterFish

> Сейчас по юридическим же причинам от FireFox ответвился IceWeasel.


Угу ещё и Gnuzilla.(слово то какое :Smiley:  )



> GNU официально объявила о форке программ Firefox и Mozilla. Это стало следствием правовой политики корпорации MoCo, владеющей правами на торговые марки Firefox и Mozilla. MoCo потребовала от производитлей дистрибутивов проходить процедуру утверждения для вносимых ими в код модификаций и использовать лицензированные графические образы для иконок и заставок. Корпорация отозвала у дистрибутива Debian GNU/Linux права на использование бренда Firefox, после того как последний отклонил эти новые требования. Новый веб браузер будет усовершенствован для дополнительной безопасности пользователей. Резработчики дистрибутива Debian присоединились к процессу разработки


http://www.linux.org.ru/view-message.jsp?msgid=1605189

----------


## Exxx

Вот понял, что без 2-ух браузеров мне теперь уже точно не обойтись. 
В IE - 285 ссылок в избраном, в FF - не знаю где посмотреть, но ещё больше. Повторов почти нет. 
Всё это дело запихнуть в один браузер нереально, т.к. будет полная анархия.

----------


## maXmo

гы, грохай все эти ссылки смело и набирай по новой  :Smiley:

----------


## adfactor

Firefox - огромное колличество нужных плагинов, да и привык уже  :Smiley:

----------


## Quazar

Лиса (2,0,0,4) ни разу не глюканула. Однажды поставил Оперу - тормозила до невероятности долго. Снес и всё не нарадуюсь Лису. Красивый, удобный, подстраиваемый под любого, ничего лишнего и всё в тему. Для экономии трафа вставил плагин ImgLikeOpera, подлатал плагином No Script и т.д. Кстати, та упомяянутая Geser'ом страница с музокой больше не глючит.

----------


## GRom

Основной браузер - Opera (сейчас 9.21, а начинал с 7.не_помню_точно_сколько), периодически IE 7 пользую. Кроссбраузерность не везде еще широко шагает...

----------


## severny

Опера и встроенная почта M2.
Ну очень нравится.
Из Оперы можно что угодно соорудить без вообще каких-либо плагинов. Как она у кого глючит -- не понимаю.

----------


## naprochj

> Опера и встроенная почта M2.
> Ну очень нравится.
> Из Оперы можно что угодно соорудить без вообще каких-либо плагинов. Как она у кого глючит -- не понимаю.



Полностью солидарен - Опера и только Опера!

----------


## revan

только Ореra

----------


## GRAF_INCOGNET

Я пользуюсь Авантом, он удобнее, по моему мнению, и работает быстрее, а когда была лиса, я тогда работал админом, то было много проблем с вирусами, напарник любил сидеть на порно сайтах, на Аванте нечё не ловил, да и всяких ссылок в нём не выпригивало как в лисе, так что моё мнение это Авант...

----------


## Surfer

Огнелис конечно  :Smiley:  Лучше пока не придумали  :Smiley: 

Жду-недождусь 3 версию

----------


## aseke

пользуюсь и буду пользоваться opera 9.50

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## TANUKI

Огнелис таки рулит  :Smiley:

----------


## XP user

Ответил Firefox, но это только из-за NoScript. Всё жду, когда выпускают такой модуль для других браузеров; Интернет будет действительно чище...  Paul

----------


## [500mhz]

у мну йопера

----------


## NIVEYA

Opera!Вполне ублажает таких чайничков как Я)))

----------

